# Clamp Rack...Finally!



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Today I got my clamp rack finished. I don't have any pipe clamps YET.... but when I do I think I will have to come up with a separate solution for those. There is still a little room to add things in this one. Just need to be careful of the weight. The first picture was taken a while back.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice & organized! Mine are in a pile on a cart but at least I know where they are at.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine aren't on a rack and I don't know.. <g>

Great job, Deb.. and a nice collection of clamps too!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! I don't care much for any of the plastic clamps, they have failed me more then once, but for quick and dirty things they are ok. There was a big sale this weekend on the steel clamps so I grabbed lots! I just need to find a sale on steel/metal spring clamps now and I will probably throw out the plastic ones.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice collection of clamp Deb.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You can never have to many clamps!!!!!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Nice set of clamps. And so nicely sorted. very nice. Mine are above me attached to Joice in the basement, But You have many more than i do: Nice job!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, Deb, If I ever need to borrow a clamp, I know where to go.


James


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Deb,

You crank out more projects than any 3 people on this forum. :dance3:

Another nice job!


----------



## Ktown (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking real good Deb! That's quite a collection of clamps. Norm would be proud of you.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! I have already discovered what Jerry says is true, you can never have enough clamps. But hopefully I'll have close to enough now


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The heck with the clamp racks, you need to paint the walls. :lol:


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Deb:

Organize your clamps into priorities, i.e.

1. top level best clamps the ones you like to use and the first clamps you reach for.
2. your old favourites but pushed down by the new ones
3. the ones you don't like using but you can't throw out because they're still good
4. you really don't like these but you can't throw them out because they still work

The last two categories are used only when you have no choice but you can't afford to go out and buy new ones. These you put in a bucket and store in the closet only to be brought out in emergencies.

You've partially solved your pipe clamp problem. Take a look at my tree -- the pipes stand in pockets just like your flat bar clamps. These are 3/4" black iron stock and I used a 1 1/8" forstner bit to drill evenly spaced holes in two 2x4s and then sliced them in half. The opposite side is for tall jigs, tools etc and more jig storage is in the middle.

Two shortcomings with this design though. You see on the picture of the flat bar clamps that there are two small ones on the top rail. They're forever falling off. 

The saws don't fit properly. They're forever out of reach because the clamp tree is buried until I start glue up or trial fit. Any suggestions?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike the garage is in rough shape "decor" wise. But I am not about to tear it all apart to brighten it up. Besides before I get this shop finished I am probably going to do a lot more damage..lol. I am not even going to let you imagine what the wall behind that clamp rack looks like. It had the phone jack in the centre of it and it was stapled to the studs inside the wall. I had to do a lot of drywall patching after I moved that cord over a lousy 22". The clamp rack hides my crappy drywall repair rather nicely I think


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> The heck with the clamp racks, you need to paint the walls. :lol:


I don't know what you would say about my shop, I've only stuck up vapour barrier.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ron I would flip those two small clamps around and clamp them to that top rail. 
As for the saws, I think if you rearrange things on the backside of the cart you could build a small saw rack like the one in this Woodsmith Link. You could easily hang all your saws on it.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Ron I would flip those two small clamps around and clamp them to that top rail.
> As for the saws, I think if you rearrange things on the backside of the cart you could build a small saw rack like the one in this Woodsmith Link. You could easily hang all your saws on it.


Thanks Deb. That's worth a good think. Now, all I have to do is find some wall space ;-)


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Everything in one place, mine are all over the shop, Girt, joists, cabinets, bar clamp bar nails in the wall.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ghidrah that's what my shop looked like a week ago...lol.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Like I have any room to tell someone to go build a saw rack.:nono: .LOL Guess I have a project to work on while I'm waiting for the truck to get it's bed liner tomorrow. :yes4:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

That is a nice looking rack, Ron.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

And she has welding tools! Mig, tig, arc, acetylene?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks like a arc stick welder hat.looks like the Lincoln hat on the wall.. but just a guess..I think at one time she said that's what she did to pay the bills.

======== 



Ghidrah said:


> And she has welding tools! Mig, tig, arc, acetylene?


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

I love the simplicity of that rack! I've been debating over building or buying something to hang them on, I can't stop buying them because when I go to use them they're already tangled up in another project that he's doing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Amy

Think pocket screws (Kreg system way) and you will not need a ton of clamps or a place to put them 

=====



Amy said:


> I love the simplicity of that rack! I've been debating over building or buying something to hang them on, I can't stop buying them because when I go to use them they're already tangled up in another project that he's doing.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Like I have any room to tell someone to go build a saw rack.:nono: .LOL Guess I have a project to work on while I'm waiting for the truck to get it's bed liner tomorrow. :yes4:


Maybe the French CLeat system would fit the bill to hang the saws.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Ron I would flip those two small clamps around and clamp them to that top rail.
> As for the saws, I think if you rearrange things on the backside of the cart you could build a small saw rack like the one in this Woodsmith Link. You could easily hang all your saws on it.


Hi Deb:

Well, you lucked out on that one. It's working so well I decided to park my favourite rulers there. See pics below.

Ok, you're on a roll. Now, I have a bunch of hammers. Some I've inherited and some are my own. At the moment they're spread across 4 or 5 tool boxes and a few in my wife's custody (lawd haf mercy). In total, there are about 29 in the pictures and another dozen that I have to worry about. How would you go about storing these?

I also have to build two drawers that I need your council on. I have some 7/8" rough cut spruce that I'll have to mill down to 5/8". The problem is the drawers are 34" x 19" by about 3 1/2" high. I'm figuring 1/4" louan bottom. I'll be storing all of my various drill bits in one, and like the hammers, I have a reasonable collection. In the other, I'll be storing drills, electric and battery, another reasonable collection (12? maybe, and that's not the heavy stuff.) I'm thinking the sides are not strong enough to support the weight. Comments?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Maybe the French CLeat system would fit the bill to hang the saws.


The one Deb suggested worked but describe in more detail what you're thinking. Maybe it can be used by someone else.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

French CLeat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP6mP_bApGY
http://benchmark.20m.com/plans/FrenchCleat.pdf
Making a French Cleat - NewWoodworker.com LLC

============


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually I have a Flux Core Mig Welder. It's enough for what I need in the shop. One helmet came with it, I bought the other because it has a flip visor which I like better then flipping the whole helmet down. I did do welding for a living for a while, building conveyor systems for the gravel industry. Did it all, Mig, Tig, stick, gas and I hated it. I find it very boring. I still am required to do a bit of welding now and then at work, lots of stainless. But having the skills to weld up something quick in the shop is a bonus 
Allthunbs wow.. you wasted no time on that project! Good job! I'll work on your hammer dilemma this evening. 
Amy I think it's a great saw rack too, I just need to get it built now!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Dan:

I think you told us about the french cleat on another thread but I'm still interested in hearing your ideas about using it for a saw rack.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Actually I have a Flux Core Mig Welder. It's enough for what I need in the shop. One helmet came with it, I bought the other because it has a flip visor which I like better then flipping the whole helmet down. I did do welding for a living for a while, building conveyor systems for the gravel industry. Did it all, Mig, Tig, stick, gas and I hated it. I find it very boring. I still am required to do a bit of welding now and then at work, lots of stainless. But having the skills to weld up something quick in the shop is a bonus
> Allthunbs wow.. you wasted no time on that project! Good job! I'll work on your hammer dilemma this evening.
> Amy I think it's a great saw rack too, I just need to get it built now!


Thanks to scraps. But, drawers are on the agenda for tomorrow. Hammers, temporarily taken care of in boxes but drilling etc are a higher priority. Concrete work coming up in January and I need the drills organized. I also need to practice dovetail joints, bathroom construction, yuk!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Ron 

What if you were to build a drawer with a cleat nailed around the sides halfway down. Build a second drawer to fit inside the forst and have it rest on the cleat. Cut slots in it to allow you to lift it out. 

Put the heavier hammers on the bottom and the lighter ones on the top.

5/8" is strong enough for the sides it the bottom you need to worry about. Use a lock joint for the drawer construction. This will provide the needed strength to ensure your drawer will last a long time.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Ron
> 
> What if you were to build a drawer with a cleat nailed around the sides halfway down. Build a second drawer to fit inside the forst and have it rest on the cleat. Cut slots in it to allow you to lift it out.
> 
> ...


My sister-in-law has kitchen drawers like that. Worth a think. Thanks Dan.

I was thinking of using dovetail on the front and sliding dovetail on the rear, all locked in with the drawer bottom. But, you're right. The structure is monocoque so the drawer sides are not the stress point. I was most concerned that the corners might rack as the drawer is opened at closed. That size joint ain't massive. Opinion?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Saw Rack*

Isn't it great how we inspire one another? 

What a difference a little organization makes!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice racks Deb and Ron that is something I need for mine also some wall space. I don't have any spare floor space. Ron I'd go with 1/4" birch or even 3/8" plywood for the drawer bottoms on drawers that size for the hammers. Maybe even a stiffener down the center.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well done Deb that looks very functional.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hammer Storage*

Well I stared at all 14 of my hammers, but this was the best I could come up with for a storage solution. Mine are currenly just thrown in a drawer in my tool box. But I might whip this up tomorrow.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Well I stared at all 14 of my hammers, but this was the best I could come up with for a storage solution. Mine are currenly just thrown in a drawer in my tool box. But I might whip this up tomorrow.


Now that's interesting. But, the question -- where to put it/them?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" where to put it/them? "

sORRY can't pass on this one 

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/11061-christmas-story.html#post149436


=======



allthunbs said:


> Now that's interesting. But, the question -- where to put it/them?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

You guys have way more hammers than me!

I only have one of my hammers on the wall of the shop, the dead blow and a sissy hammer, (light weight finish) in the work bench. 
I have a couple of metal mallets, dings and peens for shaping softer non heated metals they're in the tool chest auto section. 

Most are in milk crates, the creates are great because they stack.

Sidewall crate, couple sissy framers (light weight), couple hammer hatchets, (shakes only) nobody liked using them, knives small hand planes cats paws wonder bars. 
Roofing crate, manly framers and bars
Drywall crate, sissy hammers, trowels, saws levers and cleats sanding junk
Sledge hammers and a couple mallets in the trailer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I must have a hammer thing, I guess  
==========

===========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking at my hammers made me realize I need some new hammers. I have 6 ball peens that all look like someone to a sledge hammer to them! Time to purge methinks.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> You guys have way more hammers than me!
> 
> I only have one of my hammers on the wall of the shop, the dead blow and a sissy hammer, (light weight finish) in the work bench.


I was figuring I'd put a claw, a framing, a rubber, a dead blow, a chisel mallet and an assembly mallet on the wall.



Ghidrah said:


> I have a couple of metal mallets, dings and peens for shaping softer non heated metals they're in the tool chest auto section.
> 
> Most are in milk crates, the creates are great because they stack.
> 
> ...


One stack per discipline? 
- framing
- siding/sidewall?
- roofing
- concrete
- auto
- drywall
- demo
- ????

How do you handle parts inventory i.e. screws, bolts, nails, collated fasteners, electrical parts, plumbing parts, CATV/phone/Fiber, etc.?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Looking at my hammers made me realize I need some new hammers. I have 6 ball peens that all look like someone to a sledge hammer to them! Time to purge methinks.


That's the common state of affairs of all of my tools. My question then becomes have they lost their ability to perform their function and I've seen some pretty raunchy tools that continue to perform their duties perfectly. Hence, appearance may count in a beauty pageant but not on the job site or workshop. Besides, pretty tools invite pretty sticky fingers and fast legs. The uglier, the less chance of disappearing.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> How do you handle parts inventory i.e. screws, bolts, nails, collated fasteners, electrical parts, plumbing parts, CATV/phone/Fiber, etc.?


Oh that's easy! You just fill every single nook and cranny with some kind of storage container, shelf or cabinet. Right now I am building a storage cabinet for under the table saw. Heaven forbid I should have some unused space!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the popsicle sticks with the pencils and erasers.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the ROTARY phone !!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey the popscle sticks make great glue spreaders and paint mixers! And the rotary phone is the only phone in the house that still works when the power goes out. Never needs a battery or repair. And the dust doesn't bother it. Some "old" things are still better then new things.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Hey the popscle sticks make great glue spreaders and paint mixers! And the rotary phone is the only phone in the house that still works when the power goes out. Never needs a battery or repair. And the dust doesn't bother it. Some "old" things are still better then new things.


You must be behind an old central office. I haven't been able to use rotary for 10 years at least and at that time I was in rural Eastern Ontario. None of the newer switches recognize pulse anymore. As for the popsicle sticks, I tried them with glue but use bits of cedar shingles or chemical brushes instead. More flexible.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

To spread glue I use a rubber 4" ink roller. Works great and I store it in a container of warm water while I am applying the glue.

Back to the initial thread Deb well done on the shop it is really coming together. I see you have also taken advantage of Sketchup.

Well done!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

All thumbs I got lotsa screws!
Know this, my shop is only almost 13' X 22'

In the shop I have a couple of big no door cabinets, and a couple of long shelves along the wall. Shelves under the fixed work bench and a 30"X7' shelf under the mobile bench.

I have the water heater section partitioned off from the laundry room in the basement and keep all my SST 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8d ring nails, roofing harnesses and junk I don't use often like drywall, tiling, painting, sidewall and wiring milk crates.

All my framing tools and supplies remain in the trailer except for the roofing and sidewall pneumatics.

I have a 12'X7'X7' enclosed construction trailer packed full of tools and supplies related to framing. I built a set of 18" deep floor to ceiling and wall to wall shelves at the front of the trailer for most hand and power tools, screws and misc. When packed and on the road there's only a 12 to 15" wide path from the doors to the shelves.

All my planks, pipe, pump, roof and wall staging are stored on 4X4 racks in the back yd.

The rest of the things I rarely use are stored in an 8X10 garden shed in the back yrd

As for plumbing and elect I'm not licensed for that and only work on my own home.

For CATV, all I can do is switch cables, splitters, modems and routers when something goes wrong so that when we do lose cable "AGAIN" I can assure Comcast, (yet again) the problem is not inside but outside when they threaten charges if the problem is inside.


----------



## Dangerman (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice rack! Deb, My clamps are all clamping something.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> To spread glue I use a rubber 4" ink roller. Works great and I store it in a container of warm water while I am applying the glue.
> 
> Back to the initial thread Deb well done on the shop it is really coming together. I see you have also taken advantage of Sketchup.
> 
> Well done!


I've only ever spread ink with a putty knife or spatula. Where do you get the ink roller??


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Go to any art supply store or printing/drafting store. They will have them in various sizes.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Storage*

While we are on the subject of storage and organization, Lee Valley has a great deal on some of their nifty storage containers. 
http://www.leevalley.com/newsletters/SSB/1/6/newsletter.htm?c=1


----------

